# Transformatori >  Trafs

## RL.

Sveicināti..

Ir parādījusies neliela problēma, ir man 2.2kW elektor motors, viena fāze, bet ir problēmas ar palaišanu, jo man energo tīkls ir jūtīgs pret strāvas zudumiem. tā kā palaišana šādam motoram ir 3kW, dažreiz nepietiek jaudas! 

Es atceros agrāk bija tāda lieta kā strāvas līdzinātāji, kas kompensē strāvas iztrūkumu. Varbūt ir kas pieejams uzmeistarot vai nopirkt priekš 3kW 220V energo tīkla.

----------


## abergs

Apmeeram shie:
http://www.inducont.lv/lat/precu_kat.../softstarteri/

----------


## Janis1279

Dzinēja palaišanas strāva var būt ~5xIdarba strāvas. automātslēdzim jābūt ar "C līkni".

----------

